#  > Geral >  > Certificação >  >  Ubiquiti

## wirelessROCK

Salve Salve galera,

Pra quem quiser alguma informação sobre a certificação da UBIQUITI, eu fiz o curso airmax e me certifiquei, fiz o teste dentro do sistema da própria ubiquiti que já dá a nota no final a aprovação é de 65% eu passei com 81% e fique mega feliz com o resultado.
Eu ainda não recebi o certificado, eu fiz pela Entelco Telecom e me falaram que receberei em no máximo 30 dias após o curso/prova, eu fiz tem apenas uns 20 dias.


Eu fiz o curso na Entelco Telecom e fiz a prova de certificação, lá eu sei que eles são certificados pq eles estão no site da ubnt como empresa homologada a dar este treinamento, e também já fiz outros cursos com eles, os caras são fera no negócio, eu recomendo pois mudei muita coisa em meu provedor que melhorou demais depois destes cursos que fiz com eles.

A prova tem 50 questões e você precisa acertar pelo menos 65% e já está em português.
Dá uma olhada lá

Http://www.entelco.com.br/cursos/?id=51

Terá cursos de Ubiquiti airmax em Salvador, Belo Horizonte, Belém, Porto Alegre, Rio de Janeiro e em um monte de cidades que não me lembro agora.

Sei que eles vão lançar uns cursos novos de Ubiquiti também de UniFi e de câmeras também, mas estão prometendo no início de 2013 o curso do roteador novo da Ubiquiti que pela apresentação do engenheiro no curso que o equipamento é show.

Eu recomendo fazer pois estou anscioso pra chegar o meu certificado e eu começar dar umas consultorias sendo um profissional certificado.

Boa sorte

Rock

----------


## albinogenivaldo

É verdade! O texto é mais para propaganda.

----------


## wirelessROCK

Olá meus colegas,

Saber escrever não significa vender ou divulgar. Eu tenho um provedor e sou professor do SENAI em eletrônica e sabe qual a maior dificuldade que tenho ? Convencer os alunos, pois é preciso provar muitas coisas matematicamente e quem não gosta ou não entende a matemática, acaba não acreditando. É por este motivo que eu ainda continuo dando aulas no SENAI e tenho meu pequeno provedor, pois acredito que o Brasil precisa muito de instrução.

Sempre sugiro a todos estudar em lugares que conheço ou que acredito.

Todos pregam aqui no Fórum sobre compartilhamento, mas quando isto não acontece de forma descarada, como entregar de mão beijada, aí vêm as críticas.

Eu estava lendo uma tópico ontem de um colega que falava de quem tivesse tirado a certificação de vender o material baratinho para ele. Isto seria algo legal ? acredito que em sã consciência ninguém gostaria de ser enganado.

Eu na verdade achei a prova da Ubiquiti até que tranquila perto da prova de CISCO, mas nem por isto vou postar aqui as questões, pois acredito que os resultados são frutos de nossos esforços.

Dou todo o meu apoio a quem quer conquistar algo, mesmo que seja simples. 

Acho particularmente que deveríamos aumentar a união e não diminuí-la. Ajudar com atalhos e indicações são na verdade um compartilhamento.

Caso alguém precise de informações sobre as certificações que tenho ou conheço, posso dar "dicas".

Não acho certo exibir minhas certificações e contatos aqui em fórum no rodapé de minha assinatura, pois isto sim é propaganda, mas mesmo assim, muitos fazem isto com maior frequência.

Lí um tópico recentemente que um cara pagou uma consultoria para um "caboclo" que sumiu, bom, isto é ridículo da parte de quem prestou este serviço, mas imagino que o tal profissional nem certificado é. Também já cai nestas enrascadas.

Deixo aqui meu apoio ao estudo, pois o Brasil precisa de profissionais qualificados.

Quem tiver a oportunidade faça uma faculdade ou mesmo especialize-se, mesmo que através de cursos rápidos, apesar de achar este meio um tanto caro aqui no Brasil, mas mesmo assim, é válido.

Um grande abraço a todos

Espero ajudar e ser ajudado, sempre.

Rock

----------


## Ollenini

wirelessRock

Eu já participei de um curso sobre MK na Entelco e concordo plenamente com você os caras são feras.
Quem ministrou o seu curso foi o Rogerio? O cara é professor no Mackenzie.
Concordo tb em não vender material de curso, pois isso não é correto.
Bem mas deixando as polemicas de lado vamos ao que me interessa gostaria de uma opinião sua.
Recentemente montei um ponto a ponto com rádios Nanostation Loco M900 interligando o escritório de uma construtora com o canteiro de obra e esta tudo rodando bem segue prints das telas.
Minha pergunta é o que você recomendaria para melhorar o desempenho deste enlace.
Obs. A distancia é aproximadamente 800m sem visada.

----------


## wirelessROCK

olá Olenini

Eu fiz sim com o Rogério e a certificação estava o Edgar e ele, o japonês também manda muito bem. Ambos tem uma didática e conhecimento excelente. Para o Rogerio eu sempre envio e-mails e ele me responde sempre, alias eu ja resolvi muitos problemas com as respostas e dicas deles, isto eu acho mto bacana da parte do pessoal da entelco.

Quanto ao seu problema, vamos lá, eu aconselho vc até procurar o próprio Rogériio para ele te dar mais dicas, mas pelo pouco que entendi de seu enlace, a potência de recepção está um pouco baixa, mas o maior problema não é este, é que na linha airmax os equipamentos sao LOS (com linha de visada) mesmo sendo em 900MHz, e para sua necessidade o ideal seria um NLOS (sem visada), estes equipamentos seriam algo em torno de pré-wimax, e hj temos equipamentos da Parks aqui no Brasil que são mais baratos e resolveriam de vez esta sua banda baixa.

No caso atual, o detalhe é que a largura do canal que esta configurado é de 10MHz e isto já por padrão nao vai te oferecer muita banda, além da zona de fresnel que será grande demais, refletindo o sinal em vários objetos ou predio e casas, causando assim uma mudança de fase do sinal e por consequência sua banda será baixa. Acredito que até dê para melhorar, mas não será nada muito grande (em banda).

Não tem jeito de você fazer uma repetidora ? dando visada aos pontos, assim você poderia subir para 5.8 GHz e a banda com certeza passaria dos 100 Mbps.

Espero ter ajudado.

Té mais

Rock

----------


## Ollenini

> olá Olenini
> 
> Eu fiz sim com o Rogério e a certificação estava o Edgar e ele, o japonês também manda muito bem. Ambos tem uma didática e conhecimento excelente. Para o Rogerio eu sempre envio e-mails e ele me responde sempre, alias eu ja resolvi muitos problemas com as respostas e dicas deles, isto eu acho mto bacana da parte do pessoal da entelco.
> 
> Quanto ao seu problema, vamos lá, eu aconselho vc até procurar o próprio Rogériio para ele te dar mais dicas, mas pelo pouco que entendi de seu enlace, a potência de recepção está um pouco baixa, mas o maior problema não é este, é que na linha airmax os equipamentos sao LOS (com linha de visada) mesmo sendo em 900MHz, e para sua necessidade o ideal seria um NLOS (sem visada), estes equipamentos seriam algo em torno de pré-wimax, e hj temos equipamentos da Parks aqui no Brasil que são mais baratos e resolveriam de vez esta sua banda baixa.
> 
> No caso atual, o detalhe é que a largura do canal que esta configurado é de 10MHz e isto já por padrão nao vai te oferecer muita banda, além da zona de fresnel que será grande demais, refletindo o sinal em vários objetos ou predio e casas, causando assim uma mudança de fase do sinal e por consequência sua banda será baixa. Acredito que até dê para melhorar, mas não será nada muito grande (em banda).
> 
> Não tem jeito de você fazer uma repetidora ? dando visada aos pontos, assim você poderia subir para 5.8 GHz e a banda com certeza passaria dos 100 Mbps.
> ...



Cara não da pra montar uma repetidora por falta de tempo e o custo iria inviabilizar o projeto a Construtora não ia aprovar mas como eu disse esta rodando bem so queria saber se teria alguma dica de config para passar segue mais detalhes do projeto.

----------


## Ollenini

A todos aproveito para fazer uma pesquisa quanto vcs acreditam valer este serviço.
Lembrando que não é o fornecimento de Link e sim um serviço de ligar Matriz e Filial.
Gostaria da opinião dos membros acho que vou abrir um topico para este assunto

----------


## Kaiyara

*Este curso e um compendio de consultorias realizadas muitos provedores Brasil afora. Mas além disso, já temos a confirmação de diversos provedores, então vejo como uma oportunidade de relacionamento de empresas que vivem o mesmo mercado.
*

----------

